
Stallman withdraws claim : No Evidence of Backdoor in Mac OS X - mgrouchy
http://www.osnews.com/story/22259/Stallman_No_Evidence_of_Backdoor_in_Mac_OS_X
======
mgrouchy
Gah, as not to double post here. I meant to post the source url:
[http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/mac-osx-mistakes-and-
malfeature...](http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/mac-osx-mistakes-and-malfeatures)

~~~
ptomato
original posting: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849789>

------
SamAtt
This was inevitable. Apple's shown they'll go after people who tell the truth
about them if Apple doesn't want a paticular truth told. So it was just a
matter of time before they smacked Stallman down for slandering their OS.

~~~
tomjen2
You think Stallman would get smacked down by Apple? They can't sue him, he
doesn't own anything.

~~~
calambrac
He would probably love nothing more than to get sued by Apple, honestly.

~~~
JeremyChase
_He would probably love nothing more than to get sued by Apple_ , for
something he has a legal leg to stand on.

